# MG potting soil ?



## Monster8724 (Sep 14, 2007)

Okay so i found out by reading that MG had nutes in it , i never looked on the bag,in till now  it Contains: 
Total nitrogen 0.21%

0.12% ammonical nitrogen
0.09% nitrate nitrogen
0.07% phosphate
0.14% souluble potash 

 All slow release. is all that too much for a 2 1/2 month old plant. i see spots on it i thought was from misting, which now looks like nute burn. not that bad but she is pale green with brown spots. the stem is kinda red threw the middle and top with green here and there is this anything i have to be worried about? Thanks NewbieGrower.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 14, 2007)

Need pics but if she is pale green with spots could be a ph problem.  The PH could be causing nute lockout.
How big is the plant? @ 2 1/2 months?


----------



## Monster8724 (Sep 14, 2007)

shes only 6 inches tall , i repotted on the 9th cause she had sand instead of soil. pretty skinny , 2 15 watt CFL and 1 15 watt blacklight, light is 4 1/2 inches from plant ( working on getting more lights in there.)


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 14, 2007)

I used mg soil on my first grow and the same thing happened to me to. I got some serious nute burn so I asked around on another forum before I joined this one and everybody said do not use mg soil. But they said if thats all you have flush the soil out first and then add your own nutes. 
Also get rid of the blacklight it does nothing for your plants. I would spend a few bucks and get more cfl's, or if you can afford it I would get an hid light. Hearing that your plants is 2.5 months old and only 6in tall tells me you need some serious lights. I usually start to flower between 30-45 days and the plants are usually around 18-24in tall. So maybe think about gettin some more lights.
As far as your red stem goes it could be a genetic thing in some plants especially in equatorial strains. Or it could be temps if dropped to low. It could also be a potassium(k) problem. K assists the plants chemical synthesis and overall metabolism and lack of k can result in red stems. Im just going on by what I know and my opinion.


----------



## Monster8724 (Sep 14, 2007)

i dont know why everyone is telling me to get rid of the black light , i mean it puts out light no matter what spectrum or watt or intensity its that like saying yeah it better to have less light? im short on cash, and tring to find ways of adding lights in there. the black light is on its side only 2 inches from the plant looking into HID Electronic ballasts But i seen a box and got confused. ( i know this is the wrong topic for this Section just had to blow of some steam on the blacklight)


----------



## Growdude (Sep 14, 2007)

Monster8724 said:
			
		

> i dont know why everyone is telling me to get rid of the black light , i mean it puts out light no matter what spectrum or watt or intensity its that like saying yeah it better to have less light? im short on cash, and tring to find ways of adding lights in there. the black light is on its side only 2 inches from the plant looking into HID Electronic ballasts But i seen a box and got confused. ( i know this is the wrong topic for this Section just had to blow of some steam on the blacklight)


 
Its not that less light is better
Its just not doing anything so you might as well turn it off.

Maybe just get a regular fourecesent bulb that will fit in the blacklight,
wont cost much.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 15, 2007)

Monster8724 said:
			
		

> i dont know why everyone is telling me to get rid of the black light , i mean it puts out light no matter what spectrum or watt or intensity its that like saying yeah it better to have less light? im short on cash, and tring to find ways of adding lights in there. the black light is on its side only 2 inches from the plant looking into HID Electronic ballasts But i seen a box and got confused. ( i know this is the wrong topic for this Section just had to blow of some steam on the blacklight)


 
I'll explain it to you very briefly.

Black light does absolutely nothing for a plant. The plant can't use any of the light it creates. That's a fact.

Here's the clincher; Black light actually HARMS a plant. It can even kill your plant.

I've posted this information before, but I'm not sure where it is. You can do an easy search on Google with "Ultraviolet Light plants" and in the results, you'll find all the information you need to verify what I've just said.

YOU NEED TO GET THAT BLACK LIGHT OFF OF YOUR PLANT BEFORE YOU KILL IT WITH THE ULTRAVIOLET LIGHT.

You're blowing steam off on the wrong group of people. You need to listen to them. They are trying to help you, not harm your grow.

UV light is a real NO-NO on plants.

Growing weed is not free unless you just throw some seeds outside and never do a thing to them.

If you're going to grow inside, you need to use the proper equipment and that equipment costs money. Everyone needs to learn how to grow properly AND have the money to do it right. Save up until you have the money. THEN start growing.

Please, don't crack on the people here that are trying to help you. The others didn't explain why a black light isn't to be used on plants, but they were sure right in telling you that.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 15, 2007)

Don't Use Miracle Grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm using MG moisture control. It initially nute shocked them for a while, but they are picking up alot healthier now as well. I think it's a little too strong for startlings, clones and small plants.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 17, 2007)

Miracle grow is great soil just missing 1 key element...lime. Add some and your plants will love the stuff.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 17, 2007)

*Miracle-Gro soil is fine you just have to know how to use it. Check out the link i provided.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14899  By the way get rid of the Black light it's doing your plant more harm than good. *


----------

